# Niamh Elizabeth 16/11/10. Long! Part two added.



## lozzy21

Niamh Elizabeth was born on the 16th of November (her Great Grandads 70th birthday) at 9.08 pm weighing 8lb15 at 35+4.

My birth story starts on Fridy the 12th when i start to get some back ache and cramps, nothing much but enough to be uncomfortable, These go on sat and sun morning and i try to get comfy by sitting on my ball, it helps a bit but not a lot.
Dont have much sleep on sat night so on sunday i get up, have breakfast and fall back asleep on the sofa. I wake up a few hours later and get up to go get ready to go to my mams for dinner when i feel a small gush of fluid. I first just think iv peed my self a bit so i get in the shower, get dressed and put a pad on. We walk over to my mams for dinner which takes no more than 10 mins and when i get there my pad is soaked. I go through another one in 30 mins so ring the hospital who say to come in.

I get there and get checked out and i am told my waters have gone and im 2-3cm. They pick up no contractions but because im only 35 weeks they keep me in overnight and put me on antibiotics. That night i have the worst back ache ever, I was walking around the ward at 2 am because i couldent get comfy. A midwife eventualy takes pitty on me and gives me 60mg dihydracodine which knocks me right out. I fall asleep and when i wake up my back ache is loads better. I get sent home at lunch time on monday with my antibiotics and i have to check my temp every 4 hours and have to look out for certain things and given an induction date of the 26th. Tuesday night i have the best nights sleep iv had for weeks. I only woke up for a wee once!!!! I go to get in the shower on tuesday morning and notice some greenish staning on my pad so ring the hospital up who tell me to go straight to the day unit.

Part two to follow tomorrow.

Sorry for making you wait for part two, i dident realise how long it was going to be and how tired i was.

So i go into the day unit who send me up to the delivery ward so a doctor can check to see if it is meconium on my pad. At this point iv got realy bad back ache, that bad i dont want to sit down. By the time we get seen as we arrive in the middle of handover its about 1.30. She takes my basic obs and goes away saying the doctor will be in to check but hes in theater so it might be a while. Im still getting realy bad back ache so im just pacing round the room joking with my mum and Andrew that if they come and tell me im 6cm i will be over the moon. After walking 30-45 mins i get a few realy bad pains, bad enough i cant talk through them so my mum buzz's the midwife. She comes and puts me on the monitor and says i need to be on it for 30 mins. So i jump on the bed and the pains get stronger. In the mean time she says she thinks it is meconium so i wont be going home and bloody tipical we left my bag at home so Andrew rings his mam to come and get his key to pick the bag up. By this point the pains are getting rather sore so i get sucking on the gas and air. Bloody great stuff but it gets to a point where it made me feel too pissed and i dident like it. Midwife comes back in and i tell her i need to move as being laid on the bed hurts too much. The machine is picking up some strong contractions but not a lot. After moving we keep losing the trace on the baby so the midwife says when the doctor comes shes going to get him to put a clip on the babys head so we can get a decent trace. Babys heart beat goes again so she says shes going to flip the emergancy button to get the doctor as she dident want to leave but was nothing to worry about. The doctor and a few others come and the doctor asks if he can do an internal before putting the clip on the babys head. He examens me and says it does look like iv got meconium but only slightly, puts the clip on the babys head and then tells me im 9cm!!!!!!!!!!! and that we should have a baby in the hour. This is about 3pm. At this point i go into a state of shock and im told i dont say a lot for the rest of the labour. She checks me an hour later and says im fully dilated but wants to want for me to feel the urge to push. Another hour goes past and i still dont feel anything so she checks me again and realises there is still a small lip of my cervix in the way so she gets me to push and she slips it back. At this point im kneeling over the back of the bed. This is about 7pm Im still only using gas and air. I get the urge to push but it goes and my contractions go away, she sugests getting a drip in to help kick them back in so i get the canular in but while waiting for the drip i get up and walk around which kicks them back in but they then go again so she sets the drip up and suggests i get back on the bed as it can make them come thick and fast and might catch me off guard so i get back on the bed and it does make them come back but there still not lasting very long. Im now trying to push but getting anoyed. They were telling me i need to push but only to push when i have a pain. One problem was i wasent sure if i was getting a contraction as they dident realy hurt, they were just uncomfortable and the other was they were telling me i need to push for longer but only to push when i have a pain but they wernt lasting long enough Babys heart rate starts to dip a bit but recovers. Im told they are going to give me another 30 mins to get baby out myself or they will have to assist me as they wernt happy with babys heart rate. So im pushing and im pushing and by this point i was exhausted having only ate two slices of toast that morning. Mam and Andrew were fantastic and Andrew having said all the way through he wasent going to look down there was having a good look with every contraction.:dohh: There was a few people in the room by now with the babys heart rate dropping, me only being 35 weeks and there being meconium present. Eventualy the head starts to crown but babys heart rate goes up and stays there so she says shes going to give me an episiotomy to help get Baby out quicker. I remember her numbing me and then cutting me and the next thing i know, mam and Andrew are stood in the corner and im getting my legs shoved by my head and 6 people are pushing on my tummmy. Baby had quite bad shoulder distorcia(sp?) and was stuck for over 2 mins. Iv got to say through out it all this is the only point i found the pain to be unbarable but unfortunatly my gas and air had been flung across the room. Eventualy baby slides out and is put on my tummy while they cut the cord. I can remeber that babys head was only by my tummy button. I was rubbing the babys back and wiling it to cry. They cut the cord and take baby over to the resusitare (sp?) I then realise they were about 15 people in the room. Andrew came and stood next to me and was crying and my mum went to check on the baby. I shout over and ask her what it is, in all the chaos i realise i dont know of i have a boy or a girl. She comes back over and says we have a little girl :cloud9: and that she is fine, they are just giving her a little oxygen because she was stuck. Her apgar score was 6 at one min and 9 at 5 mins. They bring her back over and her little head was bruised and swolen. I get a quick cuddle and they take her up to special care to get checked over and to get a canular in her hand so she can have antibiotics because my waters went over 48 hours ago. She comes back and we go up to the ward about 1. That night i get her to latch on for her feeds but the next day she gets realy sleepy. As she was only 35 weeks they check her blood sugar before every feed, shw wasent taking much and before one feed it was realy low so they suggest topping her up with formula but shes still not taking much. Thursday were still in because she needs antibiotics and she realy wasent feeding well, we were struggaling to get 30 ml in her every 4 hours and i notice she looks a but orange, they get the pediatrican to come have a look at her who agrees and takes blood to check her jaundice levels. They come back realy high so they start her on double light therapthyaround 9. At around 10 she has some funny movements to they take her to special care and put her on an iv drip as well as the lights to bring her levels down. She spend a total of 3 days and nights in special care and it killed me. The staff were fab and on saturday i get dicharged and get a bed on the transitional care ward on special care so i dont have to leave her. It was horrible when Andrew had to leave every night and i dident have him or her next to me. On sunday they say shes now takling enough fluid for them to take her off the drip so she can come in with me:cloud9::happydance::happydance: Monday morning her levels come down enough to stop the lights and we were told they would be repeated after 24 hours and if they were fine she could go home. Then they do the ward round and then say they would test her at tea time and if they were fine we could go home that night. They were the longest hours of my life but they came back lower and we got home around 9pm last night.

She is such a good baby, she only crys when she wants feeding.

Here are a few photoshttps://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0905.jpg 
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0902.jpg
Under the lights
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0901.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0900.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0855.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0906.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

ooh youre keeping us on tenterhooks lozzy! Lookig forward to part 2!


----------



## Vickie

I want part two now :sulk:

Congratulations!! can't wait to read the rest :hugs:


----------



## kiwimama

ooh can't wait to read the rest! Here's hoping we get to see a piccy or two as well! :winkwink:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh... am so looking forward to part two Lozzy !! :)


----------



## cho

lozzy how can you do this to us !!!!
i shall wait here till tomorrow x


----------



## v2007

Wow what a fab weight to say she was early, Congratulations Lozzy. 

V xxxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations, cant wait to read part 2 x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats x


----------



## pinklizzy

Congrats Lozzy! X


----------



## iprettii

oh my, where is part 2 lol!!!

congrats though.


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats lozzy look forward to part 2! x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

looking forwards to part two xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

congratulations!!! what a great weight she is!! cant wait to read the rest xxx


----------



## morri

argh a cliffhanger . looking forward to part two ^


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flower:, looking forward to reading the rest :hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Congrats lozzy :happydance:

Have to say you have excellent taste in names, as I have a Niamh Elizabeth too :lol:


----------



## isil

congratulations and looking forward to part 2! :D :hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Can't wait for the next installment! :flower:


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Congrats hun! she was a good weight for 35 weeks! xXx :flower:


----------



## clairebear

congrats hunni!!! x x great weight for your dates x xcant wait for part 2 x x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congratulations hun! Can't wait to hear the rest of the story :D xx


----------



## hayley x

cant wait for part too :flower:

She was a fantastic weight well done mummy x


----------



## KellyC75

Congratulations :baby: 
Looking forward to part 2 :thumbup:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Congrats :) Lovely name! xxx


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun x


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun!!


----------



## mummy3

Congrats hun!:flower:

Amazing weight, I thought my eldest was big for just past 35 weeks, she was 6lb 10oz. Can't wait for part 2!


----------



## Justme

Congratulations Lozzy :hugs: Hope you are both settling in well back home.Cant wait to read part 2.x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Just read part 2, you did really well hun!! Having a LO in hospital is horrible isn't it, but at least you're both well and at home now! xx


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations! Glad to hear you are both well and settling in at home now.


----------



## spencerbear

Wow what a story glad everything was ok and that your both back home x x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## cho

ahh that must have been scarey, glad to hear all went ok in the end though :hugs:


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh lozzy what a birth story !!! :) I got so emotional reading it ! So happy you are both ok and happy and she is just gorgeous hun !!! :flower:


----------



## Mizze

Oh Lozzy - wow what a story. Im so glad she is now better and you were all able to go home together. She is lovely. 

Mizze xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats hun she is the double of her daddy :flower: xxx


----------



## Pixxie

She looks just like her Daddy! Congrats, nice to hear you are both well now :) xx


----------



## mrsbling

Lozzy you have a georgeous baby girl, and your birth story is amazing :) x
Hope you are all settled in at home now x


----------



## shampain

congrats!!! xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Aww, thanks for sharing part 2 with us :hugs: An 'eventful' birth ~ but so pleased all is well now :baby::cloud9:


----------



## mizzk

Congratulations! She is absolutely scrumptious! Glad yous are all home and well xx


----------



## dizzyisacow

congrats hun!!!!! so happy to read your birth story and see little Niahm!!!!


----------



## Nic1107

Congratulations!! She is gorgeous xx


----------



## Twiglet

Congratulations deary :cloud9:


----------



## purplerat

Conrgratualtions Lozzy!

It sounds like you had a traumatic birth and post-birth experience! But it was all worth it in the end. She is lovely x


----------



## isil

congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

Aww I loved reading that, congrats again Laura, she is so cute! x


----------



## calm

I was hoping you had a birth story, and you did! Great to read, lovely pictures and lovely daughter you have there XXX Big congrats again!


----------



## amylk87

congratulations! it didnt seem that long ago you were in WTT and now you finally have your gorgeous little baby girl :) x


----------



## PinkEmily

Congratulations!! i was wondering how you were getting on and have just spotted this. Shes gorgeous xx


----------



## shyfox1988

wow, congratulations shes absoloutly gorgeous, shes an amazing weight for being early, imagine if you'd managed to go to due date before she arrived she would of been huge,
sounds like an eventful labour and post labour but glad ur both home and doing well now xXx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Lozzy! Niahm is gorgeous and what a beautiful name. Your birth story is amazing - I can't believe you were 9cm and hadn't asked for any pain relief, well done you!

xxx


----------



## saucy_scorpio

Beautiful little girl. X


----------



## ellismum

Wow, what a story and a gorgeous little lady. Glad everything is going well, congratulations x x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats Lozzy :) Sorry you had such a tough time after she was born, wow at that weight considering she was early though! xx


----------



## princess_bump

:cry: oh laura, i couldn't help but cry reading that!! well done mummy :cloud9: you did amazingly!! she is utterly beautiful :cloud9: i knew that bump was a pink one for the word go :lol:
:kiss: xxxx


----------



## aliss

She's a beauty. Mine had shoulder dystocia as well. Glad she made it through and you guys are all doing great :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Sent you a message on your profile but CONGRATS again!! (I love the picture with Daddy! <3)


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Congratulations hun, shes gorgeous :)


----------



## hopeandpray

Congrats :happydance: She is beautiful


----------



## DonnaBallona

awwwwwwwww, she's lovely :cloud9: you must be so proud of yourself.

many many congratulations xx


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations hun!!!!!!


----------



## happigail

awwwww congrats Lozzy! My girl was born the same day!


----------



## bambikate

congratulations xx


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks every one


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats. Cute baby - well done x


----------



## FsMummy

congratulations!


----------

